# Mamma BB has some red eggs!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I located my berried Blue Bolt today, hiding under the moss netting 
She's quite fat right now and I moved her into the breeder box so I can monitor things from there. She disturbed the baby BKK so I know its still alive and kicking around (couldn't see it this am  )

When I shown the light on her I can see a few red eggs under there 
maybe baby Red Wines will be arriving soon...fingers crossed.


----------

